# new putter



## Rebel 105 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi 

I'm still very but would want a new putter in the future. 

What brands and sitesfor putters would you recomend in the UK for a newbie.

Thanks


----------



## marto97 (Mar 29, 2007)

Odyssey putters are my favorite. Ping is also very good.


----------



## Rebel 105 (Apr 17, 2007)

marto97 said:


> Odyssey putters are my favorite. Ping is also very good.


they're very nice putters but also very expensive.


----------



## pat.p (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey Rebel,
If you havent go hunderds of quid to spend go to: american golf shops - discount golf equipment, clubs, online stores they have good brands for low prices about £130 for a Odyssey 2 ball STR


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I would recommend grabbing a few putters that you like and hitting putts with them. Find one that looks right and feels right. If you don't feel confident when you go to hit it, it's not the club for you.


----------



## Rebel 105 (Apr 17, 2007)

white_tiger_137 said:


> I would recommend grabbing a few putters that you like and hitting putts with them. Find one that looks right and feels right. If you don't feel confident when you go to hit it, it's not the club for you.


Well i'm being lent a ping putter for practice, i'll see if it's a good investment


----------



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)

there is no point of paying 10000000 dollars for an expensive one unless you like it. Find something you can hit well and is comfortable just like white tiger said.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I still use an old flanged blade, circa 1960. I have tried, with varied success, some other putters... Ping styles, 2 ball Odyssey, the Oddysey mallet like Phil uses... but I keep coming back to the flanged blade. It doesn't put a good hit on the ball when I'm too gentle, like from 3 feet in, so I've had to relearn the old technique of putting off the toe. Modern putters are better from short distances, but if If I'm serious about it, I get the ball in the hole pretty well with the old stick.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Rebel 105 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm still very but would want a new putter in the future.
> 
> ...


Hey,

I think if you really want quality and technology, there are three ( 3 ) companies that specializes in putter.

Namely: Odyssey, Ping and See More

Odyssey as you probably know is owned by Callaway.
PING started out first as a putting making company.
and SeeMore...well...
Two reasons why I like See More ( The SeeMore Putting System )

#1) They are now owned by the former original Odyssey putter owner.

#2) Zach Johnson uses it. And his winning on this year's 2007 Augusta Master speaks for the technology and quality the putter is.

Sorry if I am bias with SeeMore, though, I am a newbie, I have tried a lot of branded putters, and so far, three brands have caught my attention.

Oh yeah, I also prefer "Center shafted" putter. For better balance and control, whether you chose blade or mallet type.

just my 5 cent idea...

lastly, there is no harm if your buying a slightly used putter.
Some are still worth keeping and playing.


----------

